# What is with all the underwear ads?



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

When I'm using this site almost all the time i'm getting these Mack Weldon underwear ads. Is anyone else getting these and is this normal? As long as I have used my browser since I have cleared out my cookies and history I have never been browsing underwear sites.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Have you been shopping for underwear on Amazon? Anything I browse on Amazon will always pop up this site. I never paid attention so it does bothers me.


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

I go on Amazon all the time but never viewed underwear.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

mkdtv21 said:


> I go on Amazon all the time but never viewed underwear.


For a time everything I browse on Amazon would show up on my browser. I had not notice it in a while and this morning I browse a random item and it did not show up. Problem solve from my end.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

What it to Change - Just google any other product and it will change


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Become a member for a very nominal sum, and the ads go away.....


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I went into a Home Depot with a friend of mine and helped him select a shower head for his invalid mother-in-law. The next time I went on the web, images of Home Depot shower heads kept following me from site to site. Honest!

It turned out that he had searched for shower heads on Home Depot's site using his computer before we went shopping, and when we got back, I accessed the web using his unsecured Wi-Fi with my computer, and so I guess the tracking is done through his router's IP address.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Isn't that all done via web cookies?


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes, but also by IP address and even location.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

If one constantly deletes thier cookies,it can help alot


----------

